# General > Motoring >  Small dent removal

## DAF501

Can anyone recommend someone who car remove a small dent from a drivers door. Thanks.

----------


## giggs

Try Jim at shore repairs in wick.

----------


## donss

Dent Devils, Inverness:
http://www.dentdevils.co.uk/colinChalmers.htm if you just want dent removal, or Spraytech, Halkirk
if you're ok with filling & respray...

----------

